# new cheltenham TT fan



## rocky99 (May 28, 2009)

Hi
I've just signed up as I'm contemplating the swap to a TT and a 240 QS if poss.
I'm currently in a VW GOLF GTTDI 140 thats mapped to 188bhp and 315lb/ft torque but i've always fancied a TT so basically signed up to find out as much as possible about them and any things to keep a look out when getting one.
So hi again, and nice forum this is too, very professional looking.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome qS IS a great choice but there are a lot of ruff ones out there I looked at at least 12 before I found agood one 
Once you get your qS dont for get to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## rocky99 (May 28, 2009)

cheers yellow_TT, as i've found out there are very few around, so i did see the red cab selling from Golfstrike on here and PH. looked nice.
I did see a yellow TT cab with chromes in Cheltenham a month ago or so, anyone know of it?


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, only yellow tt cab i know belongs to the guy above. 8)


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## ttchar (Apr 7, 2009)

hey... welcome!! finaly someone from my home town!! (hope you dont use the race track on a sunday night)  also get in contact with bikerz! he is close by


----------



## rocky99 (May 28, 2009)

ttchar said:


> hey... welcome!! finaly someone from my home town!! (hope you dont use the race track on a sunday night)  also get in contact with bikerz! he is close by


Cheers ttchar.
lol I'm way past the 'inner ring' days! Just had a look for bikerz and he's got a Red TT. Is it Coupe? I'm after a red 225 or QS if I can get one for the right price.


----------



## rocky99 (May 28, 2009)

malstt said:


> Welcome to the forum, only yellow tt cab i know belongs to the guy above. 8)


oh well. Nice ride you have there, like the wheels.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Evening buddy.

Yes i Have a 225C quattro. Certainly not for sale im afraid. There is an ED38 meet 2morow night at airballon pub if you fancy coming? PM me for me details. Your golf will certainly fit in and there should be at least 2 TT there.


----------



## rocky99 (May 28, 2009)

Bikerz said:


> Evening buddy.
> 
> Yes i Have a 225C quattro. Certainly not for sale im afraid. There is an ED38 meet 2morow night at airballon pub if you fancy coming? PM me for me details. Your golf will certainly fit in and there should be at least 2 TT there.


lol i wasn't asking if it was for sale, but anyway....oh yes ED38, of course its the first wed of the month tomorrow, so might make it up this time as I've been meaning to for months!


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Cool. Be nice to chat. Im the lanky one with the short (But very beautiful) GF.


----------

